# Tubes. Anyone have a set of..



## iWoodPen (May 13, 2016)

Is there such a thing as an assortment pack of replacement tubes? I don't need ten 7mm, ten 8mm, ten 9mm... Etc. Etc. I'm looking for someone that sells maybe two or three of each size in a pack with all sizes up to the huge pens. I can't seem to find them??


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 13, 2016)

Nope.   You can get individual tubes cut to size for most any pen and long ones in bigger packs for only a few sizes.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2016)

Tubes are so cheap. If you use certain kits all the time I suggest you buy 10 to 20 extra tubes. I see from another thread you started you are getting into casting. That is where they will pay off and be very cheap part of a kit.


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2016)

Exotic Blanks carries sets of pen tubes fairly cheaply


----------



## randyrls (May 14, 2016)

You can also purchase "bulk tubes" that are 10" to 12" long and you can cut them to length.  These come in common sizes like 7mm, 10mm, and 3/8"


----------



## nativewooder (May 14, 2016)

That would be a business you could set up and maybe make a fortune!


----------



## Rick_G (May 14, 2016)

William Wood-write carries individual sets for various pens.  They are in Canada though


----------



## Cmmarshall (May 14, 2016)

When I purchase a pen kit, I typically buy a set of tubes also. They usually come in a pack of 5 sets or so. And cheap too. That way if I blow up a blank or don't like the turn, I can still finish up the set.  And as said earlier, for casting extra tubes are a huge time saver. 

Don't know of anyone that sells them in an assortment though. 

Good luck!


----------



## ssajn (May 14, 2016)

Exotics has a nice selection of tubes.
Exotic Blanks :: Nibs, Bushings, Bits, Tubes & Parts :: Tubes (Brass)


----------



## Marko50 (May 26, 2016)

Craft Supplies USA also sells extra sets of tubes with every single kit they offer. You can buy them in bulk, or single sets, depending on your needs. Cheap insurance for a common problem! Here's the link:

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/search?term=brass+tubes

Hope this helps out!


----------

